# 06 GTO yoke suppose to have this lip on it?



## silvertl (Feb 18, 2013)

I have an 06 GTO M6. I took the driveshaft and yoke off to replace the pinion seal. My question is it suppose to have this "machined" looking lip on it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never seen one off a new GTO, but that doesn't look right. You would probably tear the new seal trying to put that back on.


----------



## silvertl (Feb 18, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I have never seen one off a new GTO, but that doesn't look right. You would probably tear the new seal trying to put that back on.


Yeah, someone else on another gto forum mentioned that it's not suppose to be there. Thanks for the response, I appreciate it!


----------

